# Shengshou 4x4 V-III?



## MCcuber96 (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw this in icubemart, whats the difference between it and the previous models? my old shengshou explodes frequently...


----------



## emolover (Jul 18, 2011)

See's cube. O_____O

Edit: Lol david!


----------



## izovire (Jul 18, 2011)

Shengshou should just go ahead and make the 6x6... (maybe they'll team up with X-cube and get it produced soon... winkwinkwink)


----------



## feifucong (Jul 19, 2011)

izovire said:


> Shengshou should just go ahead and make the 6x6... (maybe they'll team up with X-cube and get it produced soon... winkwinkwink)



two pictures of Shengshou 6x6:


----------



## izovire (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that X-cube mechanism? Hmmm... do you know the progress and release date? (sorry I'm getting off topic)


----------



## feifucong (Jul 19, 2011)

Shengshou says that rhe mechanism is authorized by someone. He doesn't mention who gives him the authorization. I guess it's X-cube mechanism.
He says the mechanism works perfectly and this cube will be mass producted soon.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea I was interested in the Shengshou 4x4 vIII also because I need a new 4x4. There are NO reviews online of it yet that I can find. I did find this though: http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=326 (Video on bottom) But yea looks good and is only $10 on icubemart.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 20, 2011)

i ordered one, so ill post a review (my first one) as soon as i can


----------



## xkevx (Jul 20, 2011)

regarding the v3 of the SS 4x4, it has much better anti-pop function, eg. the edge has some sort of pop out to hold on to each other. 











these are the V3 pic


----------



## hipsterlover (Jul 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> See's cube. O_____O
> 
> Edit: Lol david!


 
Are you a girl? troll troll troll


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wait a second a Shenshou 6x6? This could be good.


----------



## emolover (Jul 20, 2011)

hipsterlover said:


> Are you a girl? troll troll troll


 
Yes I am and get off.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 20, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Wait a second a Shenshou 6x6? This could be good.



Very good. I'll take anything over the V-Cube 6. There 5x5 is WAY better than V-Cube, so I'm hoping this will be aswell.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a feeling that with a few more tweaks on their 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4 they could some day take over the world with their 2x2-7x7 cubes.


----------



## hipsterlover (Jul 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Yes I am and get off.


 
You should answer your phone first.


----------



## emolover (Jul 20, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Very good. I'll take anything over the V-Cube 6. There 5x5 is WAY better than V-Cube, so I'm hoping this will be aswell.


 
V cube 5 is better if you actually put the time into mod it.


----------



## Hershey (Jul 20, 2011)

Do ShengShou 4x4s misalign?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Do ShengShou 4x4s misalign?


 Not the same way as a V Cube 6/YJ 4x4 II.
On the outer layers, sometimes when turning fast, the centers can kind of get caught and the layers gets stuck, so you have to turn it he other way a bit.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 20, 2011)

If the 6x6 doesn't misalign, I'll definitely get it seeing how my V Cube 6 is still absent of a core and I can't find one anywhere...


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 20, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Not the same way as a V Cube 6/YJ 4x4 II.
> On the outer layers, sometimes when turning fast, the centers can kind of get caught and the layers gets stuck, so you have to turn it he other way a bit.


 
this new one looks like it has a mech to stop that


----------



## xkevx (Jul 20, 2011)

i think the SS 4x4 v3 will be the best 4x4 on the market, with the smooth turning, and the new anti-pop function, it will be nice!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jul 20, 2011)

How about the Type C 4x4? it looks very similar to SS 4X4:

Type C 4x4

same/better/worst?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 20, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Wait a second a Shenshou 6x6? This could be good.


This question needs punctuation.


----------



## yockee (Jul 20, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Very good. I'll take anything over the V-Cube 6. There 5x5 is WAY better than V-Cube, so I'm hoping this will be aswell.


 
Woah now, let's not get carried away here. My V5 DESTROYS both of my Sheng Shous. The Sheng Shous just don't cut well during solves. My V5 is super fast, cuts corners really well, and never locks up. The SS is the opposite of those, although it is really fast as well. The only reason I have 2 is because lightake messed up and sent me white, so they had to send me the black.


----------



## ianography (Jul 20, 2011)

yockee said:


> Woah now, let's not get carried away here. My V5 DESTROYS both of my Sheng Shous. The Sheng Shous just don't cut well during solves. My V5 is super fast, cuts corners really well, and never locks up. The SS is the opposite of those, although it is really fast as well. The only reason I have 2 is because lightake messed up and sent me white, so they had to send me the black.


 
I think what they mean is that it is better than their V5s because their V5s are not broken in. If a ShengShou were to go up against a broken-in V5, it would lose quite easily.


----------



## countershadow_14 (Aug 2, 2011)

ianography said:


> I think what they mean is that it is better than their V5s because their V5s are not broken in. If a ShengShou were to go up against a broken-in V5, it would lose quite easily.


 
yeah, a broken-in V5 up to the point that it becomes too loose and unusable and you can't adjust the screws to make it tighter.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 2, 2011)

countershadow_14 said:


> yeah, a broken-in V5 up to the point that it becomes too loose and unusable and you can't adjust the screws to make it tighter.


 
I think he meant broken in to a good amount...


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think I can end this discussion by saying that 4bld WR was set with ShengShou 4x4 Version III. So Shengshou's are the best cubes.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm going to wait for reviews, because I dont want another 4x4 that explodes everytime I turn it. *coughshenghou*


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm going to wait for reviews, because I dont want another 4x4 that explodes everytime I turn it. *coughshenghou*


Wait what? I bought the ShengShou for 4bld specifically because it doesn't pop.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Aug 3, 2011)

It doesn't pop guys. I have one and it doesn't so don't worry kinch  It's a really good cube btw.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 3, 2011)

Deweyspunkis said:


> I have one and it doesn't so don't worry kinch


 
I don't think he was worrying, seeing as he said he set the 4bld WR with one already


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 3, 2011)

mitch1234 said:


> Wait a second a Shenshou 6x6? This could be good.



hie

I want a 6x6


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well here is one review 




Also i just ordered one and will be doing a review once i get it


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 3, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I don't think he was worrying, seeing as he said he set the 4bld WR with one already


Yeah I was just questioning the guy who said that it does pop, because mine certainly doesn't


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 3, 2011)

No, you were questioning the girl. 

I was just wondering. I have the V1 and it sucks. I hope V3 is good. I may get it.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 3, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> No, you were questioning the girl.
> 
> I was just wondering. I have the V1 and it sucks. I hope V3 is good. I may get it.


 
I have the V2 and it's no better than the V1 (My friend has it). I might get it too concidering it's only $10, you should too.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I have the V2 and it's no better than the V1 (My friend has it). I might get it too concidering it's only $10, you should too.


What are the differences between these two? its seems to me I've only used V2 and V3.


----------



## Carson (Aug 3, 2011)

Does anyone have the dimensions for this cube? I don't see specs for it listed on icubemart.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 3, 2011)

Carson said:


> Does anyone have the dimensions for this cube? I don't see specs for it listed on icubemart.


 
same size as the original shengshou, so a little bigger than an eastsheen, little smaller than a maru. i have a review and test solves on my channel if you'd like to check them out,


----------



## Vinny (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't know there were 2 previous versions of the Shengshou 4x4. Now I don't know which one I have...


----------



## Carson (Aug 4, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> same size as the original shengshou, so a little bigger than an eastsheen, little smaller than a maru. i have a review and test solves on my channel if you'd like to check them out,



Yeah, I watched the review. I went ahead and ordered the cube. I was hoping to get dimensions in comparison to a mini QJ, but I guess I will find out in a few days. I typically don't have any trouble finding specs on a cube, but I couldn't find them on any of the sites that sell this cube.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 4, 2011)

All of the shengshou 4x4s are 6.25cm..


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I didn't know there were 2 previous versions of the Shengshou 4x4. Now I don't know which one I have...


 
You have the first one Vinney the V2 and V3 just came out a few weeks ago yours in for sure a V1


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 4, 2011)

whats the difference in mechanism between the V2 and V3 and why did they come out one and then the other only a little time later?


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 4, 2011)

The difference is at the edge stalks. And the centers are different regarding the stalks too. Maybe a few minor differences at the rest too.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 4, 2011)

so it's like the A-IV and A-V im guessing, ones just a prototype


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Aug 4, 2011)

This cube is only like $6 on lightake right now it's on sale.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 4, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> so it's like the A-IV and A-V im guessing, ones just a prototype


 
Something like that. The V2 only lasted on witeden for like 1 week and it was taken down. And then 1 week later the V3 came out.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 4, 2011)

feifucong said:


> Shengshou says that rhe mechanism is authorized by someone. He doesn't mention who gives him the authorization. I guess it's X-cube mechanism.
> He says the mechanism works perfectly and this cube will be mass producted soon.


 Your English isn't that bad by the way... sorry, getting very off topic


----------



## Goosly (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wondering:
Is this the Shengshou 4x4 V3 ?
It says 3rd Gen, so I suppose it is. I have that one. It's not bad.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 4, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Just wondering:
> Is this the Shengshou 4x4 V3 ?
> It says 3rd Gen, so I suppose it is. I have that one. It's not bad.


 
no, the pieces aren't the same, but idk why it says 3rd gen


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm going to wait.


----------



## kuhar (Aug 4, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> no, the pieces aren't the same, but idk why it says 3rd gen



Yes, it is. When I'd bought SS 4x4x4 from lightake (about 3 weeks ago) it said that it's 2nd gen. I've received the cube yesterday and it's definitely 3rd version. They probaly haven't changed the pictures yet. The cube is awesome


----------



## Vinny (Aug 4, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Something like that. The V2 only lasted on witeden for like 1 week and it was taken down. And then 1 week later the V3 came out.


 
Oh thanks. 

Would you use the VIII over the VI? Because I'm most likely going to get one unless it isn't good.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Oh thanks.
> 
> Would you use the VIII over the VI? Because I'm most likely going to get one unless it isn't good.


 
i prefer ot over my regular one, which has been modded and lubed with lubix, and my dayan, which has had the same treatment, its fast, the inner layers are equally as fast, its a smooth feeling on the inner layers, no annoying center lock ups, i never tried an x-cube but i think it would be about equal to that


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 5, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what version this is? I'll check a few more reviews first, but it sounds better than my Dayan mf8 so I might buy one.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 5, 2011)

Another difference between the V3 and the previous versions are the edge roundness, the cube is pretty straight cut and the corners are kinda pointy..


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 5, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Can anyone tell me what version this is? I'll check a few more reviews first, but it sounds better than my Dayan mf8 so I might buy one.


 
the pictures an eastsheen, but i couldnt tell unless i saw the internals



TiLiMayor said:


> Another difference between the V3 and the previous versions are the edge roundness, the cube is pretty straight cut and the corners are kinda pointy..


 
you're right, i noticed this cube has a very straight appearances


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 5, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Can anyone tell me what version this is? I'll check a few more reviews first, but it sounds better than my Dayan mf8 so I might buy one.


 
well its the same price as the V3 on lightake and the name says so but the pictures are of an eastsheen.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 5, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Oh thanks.
> 
> Would you use the VIII over the VI? Because I'm most likely going to get one unless it isn't good.


 
Not sure yet it should come in tomorrow i will have a review up soon!


----------



## Goosly (Aug 5, 2011)

kuhar said:


> Yes, it is. When I'd bought SS 4x4x4 from lightake (about 3 weeks ago) it said that it's 2nd gen. I've recived the cube yesterday and it's definitely 3rd version. They probaly haven't changed the pictures yet. The cube is awesome


 
Mine looks exactly like the pictures on lightake. So It's probably V2. I bought it early June or so.
I hate cube-sellers don't knowing what they sell, how are we supposed to know what we buy then?


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 5, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Mine looks exactly like the pictures on lightake. So It's probably V2. I bought it early June or so.
> I hate cube-sellers don't knowing what they sell, how are we supposed to know what we buy then?


 
thats why i never bought from lightake


----------



## kuhar (Aug 5, 2011)

Goosly said:


> Mine looks exactly like the pictures on lightake. So It's probably V2. *I bought it early June or so.*
> I hate cube-sellers don't knowing what they sell, how are we supposed to know what we buy then?



That's probably the reason why you received 2nd version...


----------



## timeless (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone know what version this is


----------



## Vinny (Aug 12, 2011)

timeless said:


> *picture*


 
Judging by the logo I think that's a QJ.


----------



## timeless (Aug 12, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Judging by the logo I think that's a QJ.


 
wow mislabeled again
do any of the shengshous have tiles?


----------



## Vinny (Aug 12, 2011)

timeless said:


> wow mislabeled again
> do any of the shengshous have tiles?


 
I remember when I got my Shengshou (version 1) from iCubeMart, it had the option to tile it. The tiles weren't REALLY tiles, they were just like the Ghost Hand stickers. Personally, I didn't like them and I eventually just got CubeSmiths.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn it. Ordered one from Lightake and what looks to be a V1 arrived instead. I'm waiting to hear back from them now about getting the correct cube.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 14, 2011)

Or look HERE which is my thread on my review so if you have questions leave them there.


----------



## Eric79 (Aug 14, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> [...]what looks to be a V1 arrived instead[...]


Could you post pictures of the edge stalk?


----------



## timeless (Aug 14, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Could you post pictures of the edge stalk?


 
decided to risk it
im either buying a QJ (mini) or a shengshou (idk what V)

ill know what itll be when it comes in a few weeks


----------



## cangcynr (Aug 17, 2011)

i'll buy a 4x4 but i haven't decided between x-cube and shengshou v3.which one is better after breaking in.(price doesn't metter i just want the best 4x4)


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 18, 2011)

cangcynr said:


> i'll buy a 4x4 but i haven't decided between x-cube and shengshou v3.which one is better after breaking in.(price doesn't metter i just want the best 4x4)


 
Idk about the xcube,butafter lubing my V3 with lubix, i feel as though a heavanly cloud of epic amazingness has been bestowed on my cube


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2011)

MCcuber96 said:


> Idk about the xcube,butafter lubing my V3 with lubix, i feel as though a heavanly cloud of epic amazingness has been bestowed on my cube


 
agreed!! it is amazing with lubix best 4x4 for the price!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 18, 2011)

Trans-threadal Bump


TiLiMayor said:


> Does the shengshou 4x4 V-III needs that edge mod the V-II needed?


----------



## timeless (Aug 18, 2011)

Eric79 said:


> Could you post pictures of the edge stalk?


 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/709/83273181.jpg/


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 18, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/709/83273181.jpg/


 
Did you have the same problem then? They got back to me saying they didn't know what the difference was. I sent an email with various links and explained the difference (pointing out obvious differences in the internal mechanism). They sent an email saying they still didn't know what the difference was. This is pretty annoying. I'm going to have another go at explaining it, with detailed comparisons of pictures, and ask them when they can send me a v3 like I ordered. Them not knowing the difference is no excuse for not sending me the product they name on the site, especially since they should know what they sell, and since I have even taken time to help explain the situation. Did anyone else order from Lightake and get the right cube?


----------



## timeless (Aug 18, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Did you have the same problem then? They got back to me saying they didn't know what the difference was. I sent an email with various links and explained the difference (pointing out obvious differences in the internal mechanism). They sent an email saying they still didn't know what the difference was. This is pretty annoying. I'm going to have another go at explaining it, with detailed comparisons of pictures, and ask them when they can send me a v3 like I ordered. Them not knowing the difference is no excuse for not sending me the product they name on the site, especially since they should know what they sell, and since I have even taken time to help explain the situation. Did anyone else order from Lightake and get the right cube?


 
what about the one above i just linkd


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> On the outer layers, sometimes when turning fast, the centers can kind of get caught and the layers gets stuck, so you have to turn it he other way a bit.



This is exactly the problem that happens with mine. I wish it had the corner cutting ability of my Dayan + MF8. I also need to work on my technique because during a solve I find the layers frequently move so I need to align them perfectly before I can continue (which means a slight regrip). My guess is that it's my technique more than anything. I've tried several different tensions and I have settled on one that offers a fair speed while trying to retain the rigidity of the entire cube. 

If my Dayan didn't pop so much I suppose I could live with the size of the cube. As is I'm about 15-20 secs faster with my SS.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1970414

is that the v3?

i was gonna order from lightake but now i unsure


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 18, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> This is exactly the problem that happens with mine. I wish it had the corner cutting ability of my Dayan + MF8. I also need to work on my technique because during a solve I find the layers frequently move so I need to align them perfectly before I can continue (which means a slight regrip). My guess is that it's my technique more than anything. I've tried several different tensions and I have settled on one that offers a fair speed while trying to retain the rigidity of the entire cube.
> 
> If my Dayan didn't pop so much I suppose I could live with the size of the cube. As is I'm about 15-20 secs faster with my SS.


 
yeah um.... no offense but at your speed, the 4x4 doesn't matter.


----------



## ianography (Aug 18, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> http://www.speedcubeshop.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1970414
> 
> is that the v3?
> 
> i was gonna order from lightake but now i unsure


 
No, that is the ShengShou VI. Here is the cube you're looking for.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks btw anyone now why lightake is down?


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> yeah um.... no offense but at your speed, the 4x4 doesn't matter.



You're absolutely right. I have much to learn. But I only started the 4x4 about 4 months ago and regardless I would still prefer a cube that has less lock ups or pops than my current ones. When one has to pause to readjust, or put a piece back in, it cuts back a lot one's rhythm. And since my lookahead needs lots of work that hurts me even more.


----------



## timeless (Aug 19, 2011)

ianography said:


> No, that is the ShengShou VI. Here is the cube you're looking for.


 
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2851/66524924.jpg




v3?


----------



## ianography (Aug 19, 2011)

timeless said:


> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2851/66524924.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> v3?


 
No, that is the VI.


----------

